# Rivnut spinning in frame with bolt stuck in



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Went to install my new cage tonight and the rivnut is spinning in the frame - I can't get any grip to back out the bolt. I tried and tried with needle-nose pliers and a small screw driver, but nothing worked and it just scratched up the frame in that area. Any ideas? Bike is a Specy Stumpy HT - its aluminum.


----------



## Spinning Lizard (Nov 27, 2009)

Needs to be drilled out. Then take the BB out and get the shavings out. You can get a new rivet nut installed typically at a LBS at around $10. I do at least 3 or 4 a year.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Bearing retaining compound does just the trick. Loctite makes some, you should be able to find it at an auto parts store or DIY home improvement store.

Remember not to tighten the hell out of the bolt, it's only holding on the bottle cage 

*edit*

I should also say: be very careful not to get it in the threads :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

You say bearing retainer compound, I say Super Glue - poe-tay-toe, tostado 

Just degrease it before you apply the sticky stuff.

Let dry.

Use as normal.

...or am I missing the problem here.

-F


----------



## PretendGentleman (May 24, 2011)

If you are able to get the bolt to spin independently of the rivnut after gluing the rivnut to the frame, then you can take the frame to a shop wiht a rivnut setter and have them tighten the back of the rivnut against the frame. You may be able to achieve this by just cranking the wb cage bolt down (make sure its not an aluminum bolt), but the rivnut might spin again too, so a rivnut setter that just pulls the threads towards the front is your best bet.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

The first issue I have is how the hell do I get the bolt out of the rivnut. My LBS said they could reset or replace the rivnut...but I want the bolt out.


----------



## gatorgrizz27 (Feb 12, 2011)

You should be able to take a punch and "peen" the riv-nut to the frame in 3 spots. Basically set a sharp punch on the edge of the riv-nut and hit it into the frame with a hammer until it creates a small divot that holds it into the frame metal.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

TiGeo said:


> The first issue I have is how the hell do I get the bolt out of the rivnut. My LBS said they could reset or replace the rivnut...but I want the bolt out.


Two good, cheap suggestions above.

Just sayin'


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Super Glue in place. Will see if it works.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Super Glue on its own...fail. I was able to fix it by using a pair of diagonal pliers to pinch it and then remove the bolt. Once removed, I just super glued it and installed my new cage. I shouldn't have to take the cage off so even if it loosens, it shouldn't be an issue. Thanks for the tips.


----------

